# profiles question



## Claire (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm getting used to this (and some early problems I had with it seem to be gone, don't know if I'm getting better or if they got fixed), but feel really foolish ... I'd like to add to my profile now that we have a new format and can't figure out how to do it.  Help!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 18, 2005)

Claire, if you click on User CP in the blue bar right above the  Google ads on this page, it will take you to where you can edit your profile. A link for doing that is on the left hand side of the screen. I hope this helps some!


----------

